# My New Phaeton W12 with 20 inch Antera Wheels!!



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!!*

Here are the promised pictures of my new Phaeton W12 that I promised. I bought it Wednesday night and picked it up last night. This car is simply amazing! Everything is really layed out perfectly. The ride and performance is astonishing as well. I just can't get over how aggressive it looks with the black paint, dark windows, and black wheels. The wheels are 20" Antera 343 custom painted to match the K paint. Now I just need to learn how to set up everything! I think the only thing I am going to do is see if I can lower the car a little to the "high speed" ride height. 
Here are the pictures:











































































































_Modified by mkell at 5:23 PM 2-7-2005_


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

i'd love to see your pics but all i see are red x's


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (viscount)*

really? Huh, they work for me.
I used photobucket to host the pics, should I be using something else?

EDIT: I think I fixed it...let me know.


_Modified by mkell at 9:51 PM 2-5-2005_


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

They're working now! Nice photos...love that car...you definitely need to lower now a little with the lower profile tires...







i picked up my w12 last monday and i am still getting used to all the gadgets..have fun! How many miles, and where did you buy it?
Ed.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

oh, and as you probably know from experience those are great all weather tires without sacrificing performance- i had them on my audi and they were great.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (viscount)*

Thanks for the tip about the tires. I was actually surprised how well the ride was considering it has the larger wheels. It has about 3900 iles and I bought it at Dean Team of Kirkwood, here in St. Louis. It was an overall great experience!



_Modified by mkell at 10:32 PM 2-5-2005_


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

That's great- I was looking for milage like that too, but I was faced with 14500 miles and dealer buyback or 120 miles new so I took the new one. Your tires look good- how much extra was it for this setup?
Ed.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (viscount)*

Well, the dealer actually bought this back from the first owner. He used to be some type of race car driver and has quite the collection of sports/performance cars. The guy thought he was ready to move to a more luxurious car, but he just couldn't do it. He ended up selling it back to the dealer and buying another Porsche. Anyways, when the delaer bought it back, the owner of the delaer (who happens to be my neighbor) put the rims on and tint because he used it as his daily driver for a little while. The dealer said it was about $5k worth of rims and tires, but I couldn't tell you if that's accurate.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

Hi Tim: 
The car looks wonderful, thanks very much for providing the pictures. I quite like the tint, and normally I don't like tint at all - I guess the person who did the tint work had a lot of experience and picked exactly the correct level of darkness to put on the car.
If you ever decide you want to 'clean up' the back end, there are some photos of my car (same vehicle) without the model writing at this thread: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge'.
Michael


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

Boy does that ever make the chrome dance off the car! Beautiful.
Of note: perhaps it is just the angle of the photo, but it looks as though your passenger front wheel is missing its center cap.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (VDUBfanatic)*

Yea, I know. It's actually missing two of them-front passenger side and rear driver side. I am picking them up from the dealer sometime this week though.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Welcome to ownership!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

Tim,
Welcome! 
Just letting you know your photo from the rear 3/4 showing all the doors open is going to be my notebooks wallpaper for awhile! 
Great car!



_Modified by Paldi at 1:19 AM 2-7-2005_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (Paldi)*

Tim, Nice photos... 
I wish my vehicles looked that good... Here in Wisconsin, our vehicles are usually encrusted in salt for 6 months of every year.... (in Wisconsin, a Silver Phaeton makes most sense in the Winter).
And since Ed is my neighbor to the south, am sure that his new W12 has already has seen a coating of the white stuff... Every time I am in Chicago, I-94 sends a bit back to Wisconsin with me...
Tim & Ed - Congratulations on your recent W12 acquisitions....
Douglas


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (copernicus0001)*

Paldi:
Haha. If you want, I can send a higher-resolution picture and make it look a little nicer if you would like. Just let me know.
copernicus0001:
Thanks for the compliment. The reason the car is so clean is because the delaer had it detailed rthe day I bought it and the pictures were taken only the next day. It is still clean, but I fret the day that it becomes dirty


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

That is a BAD looking machine. . . a few years ago would have sent me to the "wheel and paint" store.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (riccone)*

Hey now, it's not too late


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (copernicus0001)*

Thanks!! No regrets here! And the despite the salt happy city, this car does clean up well!








i had people looking in my car trying to figure out what is was the other day when i was parked at a shopping mall in the city- i watched from inside- it was kind of fun








Ed.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (viscount)*

"i had people looking in my car trying to figure out what is was the other day when i was parked at a shopping mall in the city- i watched from inside- it was kind of fun "








EDIT: I updated the pictures. They are the same things, but I added the missing center caps for the wheels, made the lighting look a little nicer, and centered a few of them. 


_Modified by mkell at 5:24 PM 2-7-2005_


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

NICE!!!!


----------



## mtljetta (Oct 7, 2003)

By far the best looking phaeton I've seen.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (mtljetta)*

That's a great looking car! The polished lip really sets everything off! 

That car would look so mean if it was lowered about 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am glad that you got it. How do you like the tint on the front window?


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (Chio-4)*

The windshield tint is great! I haven't found it to be a hazard at night and it works really well when the sun is "supposed" to be in your eyes. This morning was nespecially nice on 40 east b/c I could tell that other drivers were having a hard time seeing with the sun, but I didn't even have to put my sun visor down. I am really enjoying this car and the looks that I get are entertaining


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

The black/polished wheels look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like that the tint is not too obvious in the pictures.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (l5gcw0b)*

Wheels look awesome, now just have to VAG the car to be a little lower like the Euro spec. 
I also have to comment on the lovely houses in the background!! You must be the talk of the nieghborhood!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (GTI2lo)*

Looks sinister.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now drop it an inch or two..


----------



## maniac_productions (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (VWGUY4EVER)*

definately looking good man...nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
check out http://www.jonstintedtails.com
make that baby invisible at night



_Modified by maniac_productions at 6:46 PM 2-15-2005_


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (maniac_productions)*

Thanks for the link! Is this your work or someone else's? I would like to get some more info if possible.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

Those wheels look great on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I have never said they need to be bigger before but..


----------



## maniac_productions (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkell* »_Thanks for the link! Is this your work or someone else's? I would like to get some more info if possible.

it's someone else's...and he does incredible work, i've seen plenty of examples of his work and they're great...contact him for all the info you'll need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trbo-4 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (maniac_productions)*

stunning. If you have the time you need to come to one of our meetings and join us on a drive or two. 
http://www.stlvw.org


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (trbo-4)*

Thanks fot the invite! I am going to go check out the link right now!


----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, do meet up. I personally have never seen a Phaeton in person and would love to check one out. We have an even this saturday and you should join up! Theres quite a few active members who come to all the events. 
I drive the BMP GLI so keep a lookout if you meet up.
Scott


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (flatsix02)*

I saw the event posted up on the site, but I don't think that I am going to be able to make although I would love to. Maybe the next time around!


----------



## ijohnsonVR6 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mkell)*









someday my friend someday....
you must be a happily married man. but with a car like that you can have a gf on the side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (ijohnsonVR6)*

You should come to one of our club drives -- they aren't to be missed! I live in Brentwood so I'm not far from Dean Kirkwood at all, and I've always found them to be a friendly bunch. Plus, we're working on getting a club discount with them so you will be able to get parts for your car for less than they normally charge.
If you ever see a 4-door silver Golf with STLVW stickers and window tint and smoked HIDs and no badging on the rear, wave -- it's me! Are you near Brentwood? I occasionally see a silver Phaeton, but that's obviously not you...
As for the ride height -- I don't remember if the Phaeton has adjustable-height suspension, but if so, let me know as I wandered through a page with a howto on how to change the ride height with a VAG-COM scanner tool. Mike Bobelak, club member, has a scanner that can do it -- although you'd have to ask him if his scanner can address the newer CAN-BUS models. I'm not sure.
Oh, and smoke those headlights -- it'd make a huge difference in the look.
Just a warning about the windshield, though -- that's illegal in MO, so don't be too surprised if you get pulled over someday. Legal is up to 35% on anything but the front, which can only be tinted down to a certain point (I think just about where the stock tint band is).
(edit: added tinting info)


_Modified by Buran at 2:17 PM 2-21-2005_


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Buran)*

I live near the Chesterfield Valley. I'm aware of the front windshield tinti bein illegal, but let's hope that that day never comes







I will have to look into the smoked headlamps. Cya' around!


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (mkell)*

drooool.
if you have enough money for a pheaton you definatly have enough money to hook it up with some 18 inch BBS wheels


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Smoked headlights?(Buran)*

Another way to a distinctive front - without smoking the lenses...








This is a photoshop showing off two ideas - Not the actual car!
At first I thought painting the headlight bucket surround doesn't improve on the original much if at all. Also, the area may be sealed at the factory - don't know if you could take it apart to paint it. I'm beginning to like the look! Of course, mirror silver Phaetons already have them painted!




_Modified by Paldi at 11:47 AM 9-10-2006_


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

dont worry about it, b/c you cannot tell in person.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

Thanks for the photoshop Fred! I agree, I think I am going to leave it as-is to keep the classy look.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Smoked headlights?(Buran) (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_painting the headlight bucket surround doesn't improve on the original much if at all. Also, the area may be sealed at the factory - don't know if you could take it apart to paint it.

Yes, you can. It's not _meant_ to be taken apart, but provided it's made the same way most of VW's other headlamps, you can do it by heating the adhesive that holds the lens on and releasing the retainer clips. You then have to re-seal everything when you are done, and do it well or you'll end up with condensation inside. I had to replace a glass lens on a headlamp when FedEx broke it in shipping. Haven't had a problem since, and it's sealed with automotive lamp repair sealant as well as clear silicone.
Everyone's got different tastes. I'd love to see a smoked one, and I think smoked lights look great on most any color, including black, but it's not for everybody.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Smoked headlights?(Buran) (Buran)*

Hi Jennifer:
Welcome to our forum. I took apart the headlight lens assembly from my 2002 Golf - it was a major PITA to get it apart (complete with heat gun, solvents, all the stuff you mentioned), and it's not something I would want to do again on another car. It's a lot easier to do on the European Golfs that have glass headlight lenses. I don't think the headlight assemblies with polycarbonate lenses - such as the North American Golf and Jetta, and all Phaetons - are designed to be disassembled.
I'm not so sure that a black headlight surround would look good on a Phaeton. The car has minimal chrome and silver accents as it is, and if you take any of them away, the car starts to look fat and bloated, a bit like that pimpy black car with the 22" wheels that showed up here a few months ago. Further, due to the small size of the actual light lens on the Phaeton, I think the headlights would look like two piss-holes in the snow if you colour-matched everything, as in the photos of the non VW cars above.
Michael
*Phaeton Headlight (without modifications)*


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Smoked headlights?(Buran) (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Jennifer:
Welcome to our forum. (...) It's a lot easier to do on the European Golfs that have glass headlight lenses. I don't think the headlight assemblies with polycarbonate lenses - such as the North American Golf and Jetta, and all Phaetons - are designed to be disassembled.

Hi, and thanks! And you're right -- it is a lot easier with glass lenses. The light I helped a friend repair had a glass lens (a Bosch-made HID unit) as did the lights that the friend modified himself to smoke and add angel eyes (Hella e-codes). I have to admit I don't know whether the Phaeton lenses are glass or not -- we haven't yet managed to snooker the original poster into our club. Yet.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

Mkell,
Did you get the car lowered? How's she running?


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (Paldi)*

That's a beautiful car! Lowering it a little would definitely be the icing on the cake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (Paldi)*

I haven't been around here much lately...
Everything is running smoothly! The only problem I had was that the in-dash computer screen died. I did see that this same thing happened to another member here when it happened to me. The dealer had it fixed over night (needed the 5k service anyways







) and it was an overall satisfying experience. 
I haven't had the chance to find a VAG-COM tool in the area, but I am thinking about buying one myself. I will post pics if/when I do get it lowered. See you guys around!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (mkell)*

Hi Tim:
Welcome back. When you say the small display screen in the instrument cluster "died", do you mean it totally failed and had to be replaced, or it just went screwy, but was later revived by resetting it?
FYI, below is the link to the directions about how to reset the display, in case it goes wonky (meaning, you get all sorts of lines and snow on it, like an old TV when the rabbit ears are not connected right): How to reset the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24).
Michael


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (PanEuropean)*

Wowzers!
Now THAT's a car!


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmmmm...it sounds like it just needed a reset, but the dealer replaced the whole thing. Either way, it's fine with me since it was a quick fix and it had to be at the dealer for the 5k service anyways. I will keep the thread you refered me to though just in case it happens again.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: My New Phaeton W12 with 20inch Antera Wheels!! (l5gcw0b)*

I just love looking at these photos.










_Modified by Paldi at 11:46 AM 9-10-2006_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (mkell)*

WOW







this should have been the Phaeton R60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (phaeton)*








those wheels why ??? I just don't get the fascination with putting rims on senior citizen/ businessmen's car, now it just looks like some drug dealers car or someone starving for attention . 
Otherwise beautiful car


----------



## Holgi33 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

Nice, but the car is to high and the wheel-screws rusty!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Holgi33)*

Hi Holgi:
I am not sure if you are aware of this, but: Phaetons that are shipped to North America have the carrosserie set to be 10 mm higher off the wheels than Phaetons shipped to the rest of the world. This is because roads in North America are not as well maintained as roads in Europe, and also because the wheel-stops and curbs that are used in North America are much higher than those used in Europe. You can find more information about this topic (difference between European and NAR ride height), along with instructions about how to adjust ride height, at this thread: How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height.
Michael


----------



## ink_blot (May 8, 2006)

can you say limo? loving the car + rims


----------

